# Great offer on travel insurance



## SnowboardGrrl (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey All,

As many of you might be planning to catch the last of the snow or some early Easter sun or even thinking about booking your big summer break...I thought I'd share with you this great offer to get *50% off travel insurance*.

You'll need to get your exclusive discount code to redeem the offer - just follow this link to the Allianz Travel Insurance UK Facebook page: http://a.pgtb.me/d3T4Bx. But you’ll need to hurry as the offer is only valid for a limited time!


----------

